# Canon Eos / Rebel Film Camera Lot (which one is the best :)



## iKokomo (Sep 15, 2017)

I just got a huge lot of cameras and lenses for $50. I am going to sell most of them off but, being a Nikon guy, I am not familiar with the Canon Line. I would like to keep the best Canon Eos / Rebel body to use. 
Which one is the best to keep? 

Thanks! 

Here is the list of the EOS bodies:
Canon Eos Rebel 2000 
Canon Eos 620 
Canon Eos 1000 FN 
Canon Eos Rebel XSN 
Canon Eos Rebel II 
Canon Rebel TI
Canon Rebel 2000 
Canon Eos Rebel S 
Canon Eos ELAM
Canon Eos Rebel XSN


----------



## compur (Sep 16, 2017)

Most Rebel film bodies I come across end up in the trash because they don't work and no one wants them for parts. Even the working ones only fetch about $5 - $10 and they don't exactly fly off the shelves at that price. So, I guess the Elan wins (if it works).


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 16, 2017)

I might be wanting to buy the EOS620 from you....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## iKokomo (Sep 16, 2017)

compur said:


> Most Rebel film bodies I come across end up in the trash because they don't work and no one wants them for parts. Even the working ones only fetch about $5 - $10 and they don't exactly fly off the shelves at that price. So, I guess the Elan wins (if it works).


The nice thing is that there were plenty of lenses, flashes and other cameras, like 5 Canon AE-1 Programs, 10 Minolta Maxxums, X-700s, x-370s and about 50 other bodies. So no wasted money. 
I have a nice Canon A-1 personally, but I would like to try our a newer, Canon as well.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 16, 2017)

Keep the Elan, sell the rest for parts cameras. Too bad you don't have an A2 E in that bunch, I LOVE my A2E.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 16, 2017)

Work me up a price for the EOS620 and two AE-1s and a few 50mm 1.8 if you have them. 
Shoot me a PM if you would.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper x (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, too bad you havn'tan A2! LOVE and srtill use my A2e, and it still works great! I bought it many years ago when we still shot film and was shooting UNM Lobos filed football games working for the UNM Athletic Department as a shooter during the games for a few years. Worked excellent.


----------

